# Purchasing Lenovo extended warranty, is it worth the money?



## joyceanblue (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi folks, i own a lenovo y500 and its 2 year warranty is about to expire in one week, i have the option to buy extended warranty for Rs. 4000 (from Right Angle lenovo store jaipur, Lenovo connected me to these guys even though i am in delhi). has anyone purchased extended warranty here? is it worth it?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 3, 2015)

Extended warranty for laptops are absolutely worth every Penny.
These things break suddenly. Even a small glitch in any single component could set you back either almost half the cost of laptop or could render it useless without warranty.

These are cramped up spaces with low possibilities of upgrades and require specific hardware size and configuration( like motherboard etc), unlike desktops where individuals components can easily be replaced or upgraded and all components and connectors come in standard sizes.

Believe me, from personal experience I have seen a lot of laptops rendered useless either because there specific sized hardware was unavailable or costed so much that it was better buying a new laptop then buying those components at those prices.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 3, 2015)

i have seen 2-3 cases where in the third year, when the company was not able to repair it in time, they gave a replacement in its place instead of repairing. so imho, its totally worth.


----------



## joyceanblue (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=286426]REDHOTIRON2004[/MENTION] and [MENTION=113660]vidhubhushan[/MENTION] . i think i will purchase the warranty asap.
Regards


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 3, 2015)

joyceanblue said:


> Hi folks, i own a lenovo y500 and its 2 year warranty is about to expire in one week, i have the option to buy extended warranty for Rs. 4000 (from Right Angle lenovo store jaipur, Lenovo connected me to these guys even though i am in delhi). has anyone purchased extended warranty here? is it worth it?



Hey buddy, I am also owning y500 and i have few months left in warranty. Did you face any issues within those 2 years??


----------



## joyceanblue (Apr 3, 2015)

oh yes, the connecting cable of the display were loose/broken, i had to give the laptop to service center, they replaced it and now it works fine. i think another upside of buying warranty is that it would be easier to sell this laptop if i decided to upgrade.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 3, 2015)

My headphone jack is not working.. Scared to give it to service as they might break something else..


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

I got 3 years warranty for free and I haven't used it once thank god for that.


----------

